# Speer/CCI manufacture dates



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Ever wonder when your Speer/CCI product was manufactured? Since 1995, on center-fire ammo, rimfire ammo, bullets, and primers the manufacture date is encoded in the first four places of the lot number, which is printed on or impressed into the box or packaging. The format is L##L where L is a letter and # is a number. Letters and/or numbers following these I haven't figured out yet. The first letter is the month, January through December -- A through M, respectively, skipping I, which looks like a 1/one. The numbers are 01 through 31 for the numerical date; single digit dates get a leading zero. The second letter is the year, 1995 through 2008 -- A through P, respectively, skipping I and O (I looks like a 1/one, O looks like a 0/zero). Therefore, my Blazer 9mm Luger ammo lot number A09P1 was made on January 9th, 2008. My Speer 9mm Luger Gold Dot ammo lot number C12J33 was made on March 12th, 2003. My CCI Large Pistol primers lot number H14M was made on August 14, 2006. And my Independence-brand 9mm Luger ammo lot number C12N3 was made by Speer/CCI on March 12th, 2007. My Blazer rimfire ammo lot L08NQ3 was made on November 8th, 2007.
Check out the lot numbers in Speer's 2002 ammunition recall notice and you'll see the pattern.


----------

